# Wireless card (Broadcom) and ssb module

## lagovitch

Hi all, i can't get my wireless card to work, i try to follow this tuto to install my specific driver.

The problem is i can't do "rmmod ssb" to install the driver, ther error is : ERROR: Module ssb is in use by ohci_hcd

I managed to remove wl and b43, but not this ssb stuff...

any help would be appreciated.

thanks, good night.

----------

## Veldrin

blacklist them (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf), and reboot. then the module should no be loaded. 

V.

----------

## lagovitch

I've already tried it (couple of days i'm stuck with this fucking wireless).

This is what's in my blacklist.conf : 

blacklist ssb

blacklist b43

And when i launch : lsmod  | grep "b43\|ssb\|wl"

i get : 

ssb                    31824  1 ohci_hcd

mmc_core               40522  2 sdhci,ssb

pcmcia                 23814  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

seems that ssb is still loaded

----------

## roarinelk

disable "config USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB" ("OHCI support for Broadcom SSB OHCI core")

in your .config.  and you should be able to unload ssb.

(alternatively rmmod "ohci-hcd" first, but you'll lose some usb ports).

----------

## lagovitch

I modified the entry and disabled it : CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=n

Now, do i need to do special stuff to disable ssb ? Cause it's still impossible to rmmod ssb...

----------

## cach0rr0

if you don't want to do SSB at all, is there any reason not to simply remove it from your kernel configuration altogether? 

CONFIG_SSB=n

CONFIG_B43=n

This is what you would generally want if you want to use the broadcom staging driver

----------

## lagovitch

Allright, then do I need to recompile everything just for this option ? Or Is there any way to avoid recompiling everyting ?

----------

## cach0rr0

by "recompile everything" i assume you mean "if i rebuild my kernel, will it rebuild every single thing from scratch"

the answer is no.not unless you've run "make clean" for some reason. 

 make && make modules_install, copy your new bzImage to boot, and you're good to go

----------

